# Crab Dip-TNT



## kadesma (Aug 4, 2009)

This is a staple Christmas and New Year and any time the kids can con me into making it It is served in a chaffing dish, but I also like it cold.Make sure to get your favorite crackers and find a place to sit and enjoy.
Mix well,24 oz. cream cheese,1/2C mayo,1/4c. white wine,or sherry,2 TAB. Dijon,1-1/2 teas. powdered sugar,1/2 tea.onion juice, 2 cloves grated garlic,. Fp;d in the crab meat, I use 1lb. Put in a chaffing dish or fondue pot and warm, then top with 1/2 c. toasted slivered almonds and 1/4c. finely chopped fresh parsley.Serve with your favorite crackers. Great served cold
kadesma


----------



## Arky (Aug 4, 2009)

That sounds wonderful!!!!! I don't normally have onion juice (I've seen it but never used it), what can I substitute?


----------



## kadesma (Aug 4, 2009)

Arky said:


> That sounds wonderful!!!!! I don't normally have onion juice (I've seen it but never used it), what can I substitute?


You know I'd never used it til just last week, my oldest grandson panics if he sees pieces of onion so I just used my husbands file and grated it that way the Kid ate the stuffing and never blinked an eye. If no one minds onion at your home, I'd just use maybe a shallot and just mince it extra fine..or leave it out altogether..I don't mind little pieces of onion, shallot or leeks in dips even a nice green onion and some of the tops make it look and taste great. Now that I've rambled on forever, however you decide, enjoy
kades


----------

